# Movement - Migration



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

I have been scouting my hunting ground since July and know the area pretty well. There aren't too many "shootable" bucks. Last night traveling home from the hunting area I seen 10 plus "shootable" bucks with nearly 50 other deer. These deer were about two miles from my hunting ground.

What is the average area of travel for a whitetail? I know when the hunting pressure is on they get pushed from area to area but in just regular migration or movement how far will they travel?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Just sit tight the first few days of the gun season, you will end up with some dandys that are chased from elsewhere!!!


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I went to school for wildlife management for 3 years and we learned whitetails have an average home range of one square mile or less. but In the black hills of Wyoming I have seen the same buck about 2 miles apart. so it largely depends on hunting pressure, and amount of animals in the area. fewer does around means a larger home range for the bucks. By the way to everyone that will doubt the buck I saw I know it was the same one because how many whitetails do you see that are a six by six with a kicker on both G1's that has about 28 inch spread. sad thing is he hid well in rifle season and stayed out of range in archery season. Like they say patience and perserverance pay off.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

2 square miles is usually defined as a whitetails "core" area. but one thing to keep in mind is that this only refers to those ten or so months when they are not breeding. once the breeding season gets under way bucks can travel quite a distance from thier core area. some deer have been known to wander 5-10 miles from their core territory. if you have a good number of does in you area you will be just fine. just wait it out. if you are patient you will find a bruiser lookin for a little lovin.


----------

